# need help in connecting creative T6100 to tata sky HD plus



## khmadhu (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi.

Recently I bought Creative T6100 5.1 speaker but it has 3 pins,  orange, Black and green. But i want to connect this speaker to Tata sky HD Plus. but there are no matching ports in STB!

Creative T6100 Backside

*techwiki.hardwarecanucks.com/productimages/2742/2742_9.jpg




the back side of tat sky STB is like the below.

*im.tech2.in.com/gallery/2011/mar/img_307332_tatasky11_151756391418_640x360.jpg

Also I am  planning to buy Asus vk278q monitor and connect it to tata sky.
asus has these ports

*i.testfreaks.com/images/products/600x400/185/asus-vk278q.29004473.jpg

How can I connect my 5.1 speaker to this setup..?


----------



## Sarath (Apr 24, 2011)

does the speaker set have optical in? if yes u can use an optical cable and connect them.
I have the same set top box but not using in 5.1 yet.


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 25, 2011)

No The speaker don't have optical in..  I added the pic of speaker's  backside


----------

